
Contrary: a university-focused VC backed by cofounders from Tesla, Twitch, more - whrobbins
https://medium.com/@contrarycapital/day-zero-1942481fdd43
======
whrobbins
Contrary Capital (contrarycap.com) consists of 100+ student investors across
dozens of universities. This is something I've been helping work on for
several months now and I'm stoked to finally launch it!

80% of our LPs have started $1bn+ companies and we invest 50k-200k.

